

Goodbye GitHub, Hello AWS - richtaur
http://www.lostdecadegames.com/goodbye-github-hello-aws/

======
zoowar
* These free tiers are only available to new AWS customers, and are available for 12 months following your AWS sign-up date.

You'll need to compare pricing to demonstrate the real value.

